# Moving to Texas from Ohio...



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, I'm moving from mid-Ohio to College Station, Texas in August, and I was just curious of how much of a Nissan following there is around the College Station/ Houston/ Dallas area, and what sort of meets and stuff I can look forward to. Also, is there a dedicated Texas Nissan forum anywhere, or anywhere else with a main Texas thread location?


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

JakeMonkey said:


> Well, I'm moving from mid-Ohio to College Station, Texas in August, and I was just curious of how much of a Nissan following there is around the College Station/ Houston/ Dallas area, and what sort of meets and stuff I can look forward to. Also, is there a dedicated Texas Nissan forum anywhere, or anywhere else with a main Texas thread location?


well in dallas we have DNE and in houstion we have HNE here is a link to our site http://nissans.org 
we also have forums on nissan forums just og to the car club area


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

Austin has a nice car scene, i believe college station is only a hour or 2 away...


----------



## porn addict (Jul 11, 2004)

houston-imports.com


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. thanks guys.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

booooooooooooooo aggies! :cheers:


----------



## SpecAv8r (Jul 11, 2004)

try also www.dallasimports.net


----------

